# Clubs/Teams in Southern California



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

I am looking to join a club/ team in So cal. I would like ot get my feet wet in racing and looking for a supportive and competive, but friendly, group. I am in OC. Anyone have any experience or suggestions.....or can tell me who not to check out.


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

Here ya go. This should give you the general info you need to start researching what you might want from a club. 

http://socalcycling.com/socalclubs.asp


----------

